# Which version of FreeBSD?



## worktowork (Oct 26, 2013)

I want to install freebsd FreeBSD, but I do not know which version.(in attachment hardware info)? I am from Russia. Can I write in Tatar language?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2013)

No, you must write in English, and read your sign-up email/PM before posting.


----------



## worktowork (Oct 26, 2013)

Which version of FreeBSD, 8.4 or 9.2, should I install?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2013)

Download a USB installation ISO for both versions at ftp.freebsd.org and boot your laptop with them. That should tell you if they work.


----------



## xibo (Oct 26, 2013)

Take 9.2 if it's a fresh installation. The Linux info dump indicates the system is running in a virtual machine and the CPU not capable of using the 64-bit extensions present on recent x86 models, so take the x86 build, unless the CPU capabilities were limited by the hypervisor and this is not intended for FreeBSD.


----------

